
Stormpulse Raises $1.3m Series Seed - wensing
https://twitter.com/angellist/status/350659860653801472
======
patio11
1387 days ago Matt Asked HN for help on his elevator pitch.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=814685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=814685)

Since then, they got told "No" by several hundred people, switched business
models, landed President Freaking Obama as an anchor client, and have created
more actual value than a thousand mobifotosocialgames without ever once being
in TechCrunch. And things are starting to work for them, in a serious way.

Drinks are on me when they IPO. (Which, disclosure, if they IPO I will
probably be able to afford, since I invested in an earlier round.)

~~~
wensing
Another fun thing about that thread is that Dave McClure commented on your
edit of my pitch, and then 1387 days ago made 500 Startups second investment
in Stormpulse in 6 months. :)

~~~
wensing
Oops, I meant to say "1387 days LATER".

------
wensing
Had the idea in October 2004, did a breadth-first search for a business model
for almost 9 years, and now finally ... convergence.

Just thought the HN community would like to know.

